# New to sgs3



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

What is difference between d2usc and lg4 and all that I'd like to learn about my phone b4 I flash aokp.. thx

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Basically their code names for whatever specific model your carrier has. Noting from your signature you own the US Cellular variant, meaning (and don't quote me on this, educated guess, lol) you have a d2usc.


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

d2usc is the code name for our model and LG4 is an update, which there is now a newer update LI4 which allows Google wallet, if you need any guides, head over to teamuscellular.com lots of people have the S3 and are running AOKP.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------

